# Nikon D5000 mic



## Photographerperson. (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello! I am buying a Nikon D5000 soon and am planning on using it for mostly photography, but a lot of video too. And I heard the internal mic can be a bit shaky sometimes. So does anyone know a good external mic for this camera? Thanks


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2010)

I know the D90 doesn't have an external mic jack.

Does the D5000? *Edit:* I checked. See page 3 of your D5000 owners manual.


----------



## bruce282 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nope. The 300s has a stereo input jack according to the reviews.

Bruce


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2010)

bruce282 said:


> Nope. The 300s has a stereo input jack according to the reviews.
> 
> Bruce


The D300s also has PC cord and 10-pin connectors, 2 other items not included on Nikon's entry level cameras: D40/D40x/D60/D3000/D5000/D90.


----------

